# Blu Ray with Netflix and WiFi



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm looking for a Blu Ray player that has Netflix streaming capability and has built in WiFi. I know I could get another game adapter for one of the "WiFi capable" ones with an ethernet port, but I would prefer built in WiFi.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

islesfan said:


> I'm looking for a Blu Ray player that has Netflix streaming capability and has built in WiFi. I know I could get another game adapter for one of the "WiFi capable" ones with an ethernet port, but I would prefer built in WiFi.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Google is your friend: Most Samsung units have Netflix

http://www.google.com/search?q=blu+...7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

PS3


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Best Buy has their Insignia brand which would meet your requirements. If you watch their sales sometimes you can get a great price on it.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

sum_random_dork said:


> Best Buy has their Insignia brand which would meet your requirements. If you watch their sales sometimes you can get a great price on it.


Bought one of them between Thanksgiving and Christmas, only gave $118 for it. Thing works GREAT with the 32" Insignia LCD TV in my master bedroom.


----------



## LarryA (Sep 5, 2006)

I have had great luck with the PS3


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Shaqdan said:


> PS3


I had thought of that, but I don't want to pay $400 for a blu ray player.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I had thought of that, but I don't want to pay $400 for a blu ray player.


PS3's are $299 now. Also - they will do 3D soon. They will also stream just about anything. The gaming is a bonus. The blu ray and audio are rated very well with PS3's.

They will be very well supported as well...........


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

My PS3 is one of the best pieces of tech equipment I have ever owned. Does EVERYTHING, and basically future proof (well as much as something can be these days). It gets regular software updates. I dropped in a 500GB HD for it so its my media box. Oh and that hard drive swap took literally 5 minutes, very easy to do.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Does Netflix stream in HD?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Does Netflix stream in HD?


Yes, but the number of titles available are limited......

You can go to netflix.com and browse available titles to see what they have without registering. When you look at the description of a title it will tell you whether they have it for streaming, DVD, or Blu-Ray.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> PS3's are $299 now. Also - they will do 3D soon. They will also stream just about anything. The gaming is a bonus. The blu ray and audio are rated very well with PS3's.
> 
> They will be very well supported as well...........


Thanks, actually I meant to type $300, not $400, but I found a Sony Blu Ray (Sony BDP-S570) that has everything I want at $248, so that's the one I'll go for. I get the PS3 argument, and I am sympathetic, but I also know that I'll have to add in the expense for NHL 2010 to that as I won't be able to resist. As it is, I have a high end PC that I use for gaming, and I don't want to expand into another line of software purchases.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

islesfan said:


> Thanks, actually I meant to type $300, not $400, but I found a Sony Blu Ray (Sony BDP-S570) that has everything I want at $248, so that's the one I'll go for. I get the PS3 argument, and I am sympathetic, but I also know that I'll have to add in the expense for NHL 2010 to that as I won't be able to resist. As it is, I have a high end PC that I use for gaming, and I don't want to expand into another line of software purchases.


I'm also starting to read that PS3's are beginning to show signs of drive problems, based on being taxed by the addition of new capabilities over time.

Honestly....I prefer a game machine as a game machine and Blu Ray player as Blu Ray player.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Does Netflix stream in HD?


At the moment it only streams in 720p. That should change in the near future to add 1080i. I have a Roku and for $79 (and up) you get the wireless connection or can use Ethernet and the PQ is pretty good. And they are about to release the ability to set up your streaming queue from the Roku itself. At the present time, you have to do that from your computer. Nice little gizmo.

I bought a Sony BD player that could receive the NetFlix stream and quickly took it back, the Roku does a much better job. That's just my opinion and is purely subjective.

And you can't beat the price and simplicity of the Roku. Little box, big results.

Rich


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

rich584 said:


> At the moment it only streams in 720p. That should change in the near future to add 1080i. I have a Roku and for $79 (and up) you get the wireless connection or can use Ethernet and the PQ is pretty good. And they are about to release the ability to set up your streaming queue from the Roku itself. At the present time, you have to do that from your computer. Nice little gizmo.
> 
> I bought a Sony BD player that could receive the NetFlix stream and quickly took it back, the Roku does a much better job. That's just my opinion and is purely subjective.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm running short of inputs. I have both component inputs used and the one DVI is what I'll be using with the Blu Ray player. In fact, I'll have to take out the DVD player (for a component connection) to connect one of the DVRs which now uses the DVI connection. In other words, I can't fit another box that only does one thing. The WiFi Blu Ray player will replace DVD, add NetFlix, and introduce Blu Ray to my system.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Honestly, I'm running short of inputs. I have both component inputs used and the one DVI is what I'll be using with the Blu Ray player. In fact, I'll have to take out the DVD player (for a component connection) to connect one of the DVRs which now uses the DVI connection. In other words, I can't fit another box that only does one thing. The WiFi Blu Ray player will replace DVD, add NetFlix, and introduce Blu Ray to my system.


OK, I think the Roku needs HDMI, at least that's all I've ever used and if you're short of HDMI connections than the BD player is what you want.

Rich


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Try LG. The new 5xx series has Netflix, CinemaNow, VUDU, Pandora, and YouTube. Only the lowest model (550) doesn't have WiFi. The highest one adds a hard drive.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> Try *LG*. The new 5xx series has Netflix, CinemaNow, VUDU, Pandora, and YouTube. Only the lowest model (550) doesn't have WiFi. *The highest one adds a hard drive*.


I only know one person who has that particular unit, but he swears it works extremely well, and he's glad he got the hard drive model to store content.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> OK, I think the Roku needs HDMI, at least that's all I've ever used and if you're short of HDMI connections than the BD player is what you want.
> 
> Rich


I considered the top of the line Roku ($129 b/4 $20 discount online) which has HDMI as does the middle of the three models and the low end one does not. But I decided to go with the Sony S570 (Best Buy $218) because, with NetFlix, I can receive BluRay to play on the 42"


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hoophead said:


> But I decided to go with the Sony S570 (Best Buy $218) because, with NetFlix, I can receive BluRay to play on the 42"


Right now you can get the Samsung BD-C6900 for $220 and it's a much better player than the S570 (it's a top pick from HomeTheater Magazine). Plus it's 3D capable for the future.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Personally...I think these are tough times to choose a Blu Ray player....especially if future-proofing is your goal.

There are so many choices....WIFI...download services....upconversion quality....internal hard disk options....3D compatibility....and so on...

The best approach is to narrow your top 2-3 "must have" capabilities, then research the best units with those items.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Right now you can get the Samsung BD-C6900 for $220 and it's a much better player than the S570 (it's a top pick from HomeTheater Magazine). *Plus it's 3D capable for the future*.


As does the S570


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Right now you can get the Samsung BD-C6900 for $220 and it's a much better player than the S570 (it's a top pick from HomeTheater Magazine). Plus it's 3D capable for the future.


That highly-rated unit is likely the best choice as a solid performer which also offers some good future-proofing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hoophead said:


> I considered the top of the line Roku ($129 b/4 $20 discount online) which has HDMI as does the middle of the three models and the low end one does not. But I decided to go with the Sony S570 (Best Buy $218) because, with NetFlix, I can receive BluRay to play on the 42"


I think NetFlix only streams content in 720p. Don't understand how you get 1080p. Remember, I'm only talking about streaming content, not getting discs in the mail, which I do thru NetFlix. As far as I know, all providers only stream 720p.  Has something changed?

Rich


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I think NetFlix only streams content in 720p. Don't understand how you get 1080p. Remember, I'm only talking about streaming content, not getting discs in the mail, which I do thru NetFlix. As far as I know, all providers only stream 720p. Has something changed?
> 
> Rich


Yes,Rich, as of _yet_ it is 720p.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hoophead said:


> Yes,Rich, as of _yet_ it is 720p.


I haven't read anything positive about NetFlix streaming anything but 720p. Keep seeing hopeful posts about it on the Roku forums, but nothing to give us hope that it will be coming soon. Roku just came out with radio channels, something I've been hoping to get.

I've got a feeling we've got a long wait until we see anything in 1080i or 1080p streaming. Perhaps if one of NetFlix competitors would do it first NetFlix would follow. Amazon only streams in 720p, also.

Rich


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

The Sony BDPS-570 is a good choice, there is a 3D firmware available for it right now. The unit does a great job on the new Sony HX900 3D tv's.
The Samsung BDC-6500 is WiFi as is the 3D BDC-6900.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nitehawk^ said:


> The Sony BDPS-570 is a good choice, there is a 3D firmware available for it right now. The unit does a great job on the new Sony HX900 3D tv's.
> The Samsung BDC-6500 is WiFi as is the 3D BDC-6900.


If you don't need WiFi, the Sony S470 will save you a little money. (It's exactly the same as the S570, but without the WiFi.)

I have the 570 hardwired, and love it. I've had no issues with it at all. My Netflix streaming looks good (as well as Netflix can given their limits today).

We owners of these two units (470 & 570) are anxiously awaiting this months update as it promises enhancements (among other things) to DNLA.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Athlon646464 said:


> If you don't need WiFi, the Sony S470 will save you a little money. (It's exactly the same as the S570, but without the WiFi.)
> 
> I have the 570 hardwired, and love it. I've had no issues with it at all. My Netflix streaming looks good (as well as Netflix can given their limits today).
> 
> *We owners of these two units (470 & 570) are anxiously awaiting this months update as it promises enhancements (among other things) to DNLA*.


The update is out, I updated a 570 at work the other day with a disk Sony sent me. A few days earlier I saw it on the Sony website, maybe its just not available for streaming yet.

Too bad I can not apply this update to my BDPS-550


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Nitehawk^ said:


> The update is out, I updated a 570 at work the other day with a disk Sony sent me. A few days earlier I saw it on the Sony website, maybe its just not available for streaming yet.
> 
> Too bad I can not apply this update to my BDPS-550


What is the DNLA?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hoophead said:


> What is the DNLA?


Google is your friend... 

http://www.dlna.org/digital_living/how_it_works/


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Google is your friend...
> 
> http://www.dlna.org/digital_living/how_it_works/


Ahhh. D*LN*A


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hoophead said:


> Ahhh. D*LN*A


:lol::lol::lol:

We live in a crazy world of too many acronyms....even those used by the dyslexic or fat fingers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> We live in a crazy world of too many acronyms....even those used by the dyslexic or fat fingers.


Hmm. More toys. Better toys. Toys that talk to each other. That's the upside. Gotta buy those toys and learn how to use them, that's the downside. 

Rich


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I had thought of that, but I don't want to pay $400 for a blu ray player.


look harder
they are not $400.00!!!!


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think someone mentioned 720p as the highest res for streaming...that may be so for Netflix, but someone told me that VUDU streams 1080p. If that's the case then I would consider a BD player that can stream VUDU content (LG does for sure, and I think Samsung does too, but I never see any mention of it in their advertised specs). I have no experience with any streaming yet...I'm just starting to research it.

That leads me to a basic home network question. My home theater is located in a place that makes an ethernet wired connection extremely difficult. So I've installed a wireless bridge, connected my DTV HD DVR via ethernet to the bridge, and have just started downloading a few DTV on Demand programs, and tried a few TV Apps. The download times are extremely long, and the apps are so slow to load. I must assume that when I add a new BD player, and look to start streaming HD content it will be similarly slow.

I've got the typical cable company broadband service (cable modem), and a wireless G router and bridge. My corless phones are on the 5G band, and our three laptops all have no internet connection problems throughout the house.

Which of the following options would make the most sense to try to rectify the super slow download/streaming speeds:

1) Switch to wireless N
2) Try Powerline adapters for a "wired" connection

Are the re any other things to try?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

bcab17 said:


> I think someone mentioned 720p as the highest res for streaming...that may be so for Netflix, but someone told me that VUDU streams 1080p. If that's the case then I would consider a BD player that can stream VUDU content (LG does for sure, and I think Samsung does too, but I never see any mention of it in their advertised specs). I have no experience with any streaming yet...I'm just starting to research it.
> 
> That leads me to a basic home network question. My home theater is located in a place that makes an ethernet wired connection extremely difficult. So I've installed a wireless bridge, connected my DTV HD DVR via ethernet to the bridge, and have just started downloading a few DTV on Demand programs, and tried a few TV Apps. The download times are extremely long, and the apps are so slow to load. I must assume that when I add a new BD player, and look to start streaming HD content it will be similarly slow.
> 
> ...


Using TV Apps to gauge possible streaming speed may not be a valid test. Many of us with hard wired setups will experience varying degrees of success (speed) with TV Apps. The issue is on their end, not ours. It's the same with downloading VOD - I believe D*'s download speed is capped at times anyway. Streaming is an entirely different animal.

You already said that you know wireless 'N' or powerline adapters will not be as 'fast' as hard wired. Very true. The good news is that all you really need is 'fast enough' AND 'consistent' speed for streaming.

The 'consistent' piece is the key for HD streaming. The connection should not vary up and down in speed while watching.

Unfortunately there is no way to predict if either solution will be 'fast enough' or 'consistent' enough to work well for you. Your mileage will vary trying either solution because of too many factors to list here.

Here are the odds: Powerline _may_ give you better results than wireless. (It also may not). But, if you want to try them one at a time, try that first.

Another thought I'm having is to suggest you hire someone to fish ethernet for you. Use the money you would spend on 'N' and/or powerline to do that. It seems that the rest of your wireless devices are working fine, so the wireless piece of your network doesn't really need an upgrade.

Good luck.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bcab17 said:


> I think someone mentioned 720p as the highest res for streaming...that may be so for Netflix, but someone told me that VUDU streams 1080p. If that's the case then I would consider a BD player that can stream VUDU content (LG does for sure, and I think Samsung does too, but I never see any mention of it in their advertised specs). I have no experience with any streaming yet...I'm just starting to research it.
> 
> That leads me to a basic home network question. My home theater is located in a place that makes an ethernet wired connection extremely difficult. So I've installed a wireless bridge, connected my DTV HD DVR via ethernet to the bridge, and have just started downloading a few DTV on Demand programs, and tried a few TV Apps. The download times are extremely long, and the apps are so slow to load. I must assume that when I add a new BD player, and look to start streaming HD content it will be similarly slow.
> 
> ...


I had a room that I thought would be damn near impossible to get an Ethernet wire into and I tried all the things you list to go wireless and they just don't work as well as a hard wire Ethernet connection. So I bit the bullet and found a way into my viewing room with an Ethernet wire. Can't beat the hard wire solution.

Rich


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Athlon646464 said:


> Using TV Apps to gauge possible streaming speed may not be a valid test. Many of us with hard wired setups will experience varying degrees of success (speed) with TV Apps. The issue is on their end, not ours. It's the same with downloading VOD - I believe D*'s download speed is capped at times anyway. Streaming is an entirely different animal.
> 
> You already said that you know wireless 'N' or powerline adapters will not be as 'fast' as hard wired. Very true. The good news is that all you really need is 'fast enough' AND 'consistent' speed for streaming.
> 
> ...


Thank you. You make some excellent points, and since wireless N or Powerline options will cost from $100 to $150, it certainly makes sense to consider putting that money towards hiring someone to snake ethernet to my home theater. The question is who.

My guess is that custom home theater installers won't mess with such a small job (or they'll charge a premium to do it). Electricians snake wire all the time, but it seems like overkill to pay a certified electrician for this type of job. I wonder if alarm company installers might do this. BB's Geek Squad?

Any other suggestions for a "reasonably priced" installer?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

bcab17 said:


> Thank you. You make some excellent points, and since wireless N or Powerline options will cost from $100 to $150, it certainly makes sense to consider putting that money towards hiring someone to snake ethernet to my home theater. The question is who.
> 
> My guess is that custom home theater installers won't mess with such a small job (or they'll charge a premium to do it). Electricians snake wire all the time, but it seems like overkill to pay a certified electrician for this type of job. I wonder if alarm company installers might do this. BB's Geek Squad?
> 
> Any other suggestions for a "reasonably priced" installer?


A 'friend of a friend', telephone guy or electrician. You just really need someone who has done it before, or you can watch this video:






For $100 you could get all the tools you'll need to do it yourself!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

bcab17 said:


> That leads me to a basic home network question. My home theater is located in a place that makes an ethernet wired connection extremely difficult. So I've installed a wireless bridge, connected my DTV HD DVR via ethernet to the bridge, and have just started downloading a few DTV on Demand programs, and tried a few TV Apps. The download times are extremely long, and the apps are so slow to load. I must assume that when I add a new BD player, and look to start streaming HD content it will be similarly slow.
> 
> I've got the typical cable company broadband service (cable modem), and a wireless G router and bridge. My corless phones are on the 5G band, and our three laptops all have no internet connection problems throughout the house.
> 
> ...


Regardless of whether you go Powerline adapter, hard wired or wireless, you may find you get improved performance by getting a gigabit wireless N router. Your wireless G router is limited to 100 Mb/sec. find out what data rate you're getting from your ISP. Run Speedtest to see what your actual transfer rates are. 
Of course, the rest of the hardware in your installation also defines your streaming speed. If the Blu-ray player of choice has a maximum transfer rate of 100mb/sec, then I'd suggest Powerline adapters such as the Netgear Home Theater Internet Connection Kit (about $135). My younger son has this kit, which combines a powerline adapter with a 4 port switch - extremely handy with home theater applications. It has a transfer rate of up to 200 Mb/sec.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Regardless of whether you go Powerline adapter, hard wired or wireless, you may find you get improved performance by getting a gigabit wireless N router. Your wireless G router is limited to 100 Mb/sec. find out what data rate you're getting from your ISP. Run Speedtest to see what your actual transfer rates are.
> Of course, the rest of the hardware in your installation also defines your streaming speed. If the Blu-ray player of choice has a maximum transfer rate of 100mb/sec, then I'd suggest Powerline adapters such as the Netgear Home Theater Internet Connection Kit (about $135). My younger son has this kit, which combines a powerline adapter with a 4 port switch - extremely handy with home theater applications. It has a transfer rate of up to 200 Mb/sec.


Beware of 'rated' speed claims. I actually tried those 'HD' ready units, and barely ever got more than 40mb out of them. (About a 150' distance from one to the other.)

A 'little' thing like one of them on one side of your house wiring (A) and the other on the other side (B) can make for poor performance. You have a 50/50 chance of just that. There are many other things that can interfere as well.

I know I sound negative. The OP could have great results. I'm just saying that is in no way guaranteed with those things. It's one of the reasons they are not as popular as you think they would be for what they claim they do so simply.

I replaced mine with ethernet and went with a gigabit router and all gigabit switches.

EDIT: I still have them if someone would like to buy them from me - PM me.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My son's distance is probably about 40 feet -- from his office to his living room. His house is built on a slab and there was no way he could use cable. I'm not sure as to his streaming performance.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I just bought the Panasonic DMP-BD85K for less than $200 at Amazon, and I'm very happy with it. It's handling wireless dowloads from Netflix flawlessly. I've tried it both wired and wireless, and I see no difference.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Right now you can get the Samsung BD-C6900 for $220 and it's a much better player than the S570 (it's a top pick from HomeTheater Magazine). Plus it's 3D capable for the future.


Thats what I have. It has been awesome. It has the fastest start up that I have ever seen if thats a factor.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I think NetFlix only streams content in 720p. Don't understand how you get 1080p. Remember, I'm only talking about streaming content, not getting discs in the mail, which I do thru NetFlix. As far as I know, all providers only stream 720p. Has something changed?
> 
> Rich


Nothing has changed......Netflix is still streaming HD content at 720P.

Which looks GREAT to me........even the times I watch something not in HD on Netflix, it's at 480p (DVD quallity) and still looks very good. Not the crap kinda SD picture I get with D* on it's non-HD channels........

I can see that if Netflix (and other streaming providers) decide to provide a 1080i or even a 1080p stream.......might be a problem for most people since the bandwidth required to stream at those levels is pretty high (and just wait till they start streaming audio in DD5.1).

I already see/hear plenty of people who gripe about the service and when questioned about their internet speeds respond by saying they have "high-speed", "plenty of bandwidth"......and then turns out they have service that's 3mbps or slower but advertised by their provider as "high speed". My dad has low end 700(or thereabouts)kbps DSL service and tells me he has "high speed internet" mainly because his provider says so.

I had 3mbps service. When I traded in my HD receiver for an HD-DVR (with D*) I also upgraded my internet service to 12mbps service since I now had VOD with D*. When I signed up for Netflix, I upgraded my internet service again to 20mbps service so that my streaming/tv viewing wouldn't bump heads with my internet use. One of my streaming devices (a blu-ray player) has built in wifi, had to replace my older g wireless router with a newer n router so the device wouldn't pause for rebuffers.....

But not everyone will do these things, or even be able to do them. Which builds in a problem of a section of the customer base being unhappy with the service because "it sucks", "takes too long to load", "pauses for rebuffers", "can't get HD", etc. None of which is the problem of the service, it's a problem on the customer's end of not meeting the minimum requirements to utilize the service....AND those folks are unaware that there are things they need to do to be able to properly utilize the services.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

_"None of which is the problem of the service, it's a problem on the customer's end of not meeting the minimum requirements to utilize the service....AND those folks are unaware that there are things they need to do to be able to properly utilize the services."_

The regular cable rate for 12mbps is $59 here. ATT DSL has 3mbps for $15. A $44 difference. That equals 44 Red Box rentals. The real answer is a streaming DVR that works like D* VOD. I realize this is a DRM issue but I think it could be worked out by Netflix and the studios. I am sure the hackers have already figured it out!


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

photostudent said:


> _"None of which is the problem of the service, it's a problem on the customer's end of not meeting the minimum requirements to utilize the service....AND those folks are unaware that there are things they need to do to be able to properly utilize the services."_
> 
> The regular cable rate for 12mbps is $59 here. ATT DSL has 3mbps for $15. A $44 difference. That equals 44 Red Box rentals. The real answer is a streaming DVR that works like D* VOD. I realize this is a DRM issue but I think it could be worked out by Netflix and the studios. I am sure the hackers have already figured it out!


I'm running 20mbps service for $54......My 12mbps service was $42 <shrug>. You do what you need to do, IF you want to do it.

I understand that some people would desire to stream content in 1080p and can't afford the broadband "pipe" required to do it the same way some people would like to vacation in Europe, but settle for a week of camping at the nearest National Park........(and I like camping).

Some people don't live in service areas where their provider has the capability to deliver much over 3mbps.....what happens there????

The D* VOD model works because content is downloaded to a hard drive for the user to watch when he/she pleases. So far, Netflix's model hasn't been that.

The 44 trips to Redbox wouldn't be too bad except that when I stream stuff...I don't have to make a "trip" anywhere. I don't have to drive my pickup to/from the store, or take the time to walk to/from the nearest convenience market to pickup the disc. And I haven't seen the Redbox yet that was pushing 40K titles in inventory at any one time.......:lol:


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Speedtest says download at 30.88 and upload at 11.41 MB. Too bad its not at my house


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Speedtest says download at 30.88 and upload at 11.41 MB. Too bad its not at my house


That's what I get for download speed. Costs me about $70 a month.

Rich


----------

